

Linus Torvalds remembers Win 3.11 as he outs Linux 3.11-rc5 - WestCoastJustin
http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1308.1/01817.html

======
lysium
Well, at least it also feels like a 'service pack'.

